# Inheritance Tax Advice Needed Please



## carter (May 27, 2010)

Hi

My mother passed away a month ago having been resident in Spain for the past 6 years.
I am having the (entirely expected) nightmare trying to sort out the tax and could do with some help.

I am told that the value of the apartment for tax purposes will be considered to be 138000 euros, the price paid when brand new six years ago.

Neighbouring properties are offered at 70-80k today, and aren't selling at that.

Can anyone poiint me in the direction of anything useful in terms of this question - I've had a very difficult conversation with my mother's lawyer in Spain who tells me that there is no 'market value' as such, and that the purchase price is the one I will need to pay tax based on.

Any thoughts anyone??


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

it might not help , but what about getting two independant valueations on the property? Then submit that as the taxable figure.


----------



## carter (May 27, 2010)

Thanks, this is pretty much what I was thinking, tried to get this across to the lawyer with limited success yesterday, looks like I'll have to have another go!


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

The lawyer is wrong. No surprise there, then. 

The inheritance value is based on the result of applying the municipal multiplier to the valor catastral.

SNIP


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

I'm just trying to give the OP some information that may be of assistance to him. If I can't give it here I just thought I could give it elsewhere but apparently not.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Beachcomber said:


> I'm just trying to give the OP some information that may be of assistance to him. If I can't give it here I just thought I could give it elsewhere but apparently not.


You can give him assistance, but you do not need to advise another forum. If nothing else its very bad manners to come on here and do that!

Jo


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

I am trying to give him links to two Junta de Andalucia web sites but I get an error message saying I have to have made four posts. I made four posts but was still unable to do so so I gave a link to another forum where I can post links.

Sorry I bothered.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Beachcomber said:


> I am trying to give him links to two Junta de Andalucia web sites but I get an error message saying I have to have made four posts. I made four posts but was still unable to do so so I gave a link to another forum where I can post links.
> 
> Sorry I bothered.



The rules are the rules I'm afraid and they are there to prevent spammers, advertisers and viruses. If you post a few times its all very simple - honest!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Carter, 

I'm sorry I can't give you the link but you need to search for BOJA number 253 of 30/12/2009 and scroll down to the multipliers. It will give a coefficient which you need to apply to the valor catastral shown on the most recent IBI receipt.


Jojo,

I won't be bothering you again.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Beachcomber said:


> Carter,
> 
> I'm sorry I can't give you the link but you need to search for BOJA number 253 of 30/12/2009 and scroll down to the multipliers. It will give a coefficient which you need to apply to the valor catastral shown on the most recent IBI receipt.
> 
> ...


You can bother me anytime you like! It would be nice to have you join us!! 

Jo xxx


----------

